# سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات



## Coptic MarMar (7 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم ربنا يسوع

سى السيد: 

مساء الخير يا امينة من فضلك تحضريلى الاكل عشان جاى تعبان من الشغل . 

امينة: 

اولا:اسمى ست امينة , مش امينة كده حاف. 
ثانيا:مفيش اكل لانى اتغديت فى النادى انا والعيال وانا لما بكون شبعانه مابعرفش اطبخ 
ثالثا:ياروح الروح كنت تخلى اللى انت جاى من عندها وش الفجر تعملك السم ولا انت فاكرنى خدامة يورفازر..اوفففففف 

سى السيد: 

خلاص يا ست امينة انا اسف اخر مرة اطلب اكل. 
تب ممكن تندهيلى العيال اسلم عليهم عشان وحشونى. 

امينة: 

عيالى ياحبيبى مابيسلموش على حد ومش فاضيين دلوقتى.البنات بتبص من الشبابيك على اللى رايح واللى جاى ,والولاد قاعدين على القهوة بيعاكسوا البنات الى رايحة واللى جاية.طلبات تانيه ياسوسو.. 

سى السيد(والدمعة هتفر من عينه) : 

لا يا قويه يا مفتريه اهئ اهئ والله لابعتك عند ماما .هه بس 

امينة: 

يامامى انا خايفة اوى,اغمن عليا ,اغمن عليا خش نام ياللا وبلاش كلام فاضى , 
انا اروح لماما وقت مايعجبنى 
واللى مش عاجبه عنده القلة يشربها ويبلع بالزير...فاااهم 



فى اليوم التالى: 

سى السيد ينتظر فى الشباك امينة لما ترجع من مسرحيه(كشكش بيه) 
ويسمع صوتها اتيا من بعيد فيهرول حاملا لمبة الجاز لكى يضئ لها الطريق. 

امينة: 

ايه اللى مسهرك يا سوسو انا مش قلتلك تنام انت عشان انا هتاخر. 

سى السيد: 

معلش يا ست امينة انا قلت برضه يمكن تحتاجى حاجة كده ولا كده 

امينة: 

تيب .. تيب مش عايزة ابوظ الليلة بئى متوجعش دماغى ياسوسو 
وانا الصبح حكيلك المسرحيه كلها..اوكـــ 


سى السيد: 

ربنا يخليكى ويحميكى ومايحرمنيش من دخلتك عليا 
الساعة واحدة بعد نص الليل يامراتى يا حبيبتى يا جميله. 

امينة تضحك ثم تدخل لتنام وتصفق الباب فى وجهه 


فى اليوم اللى بعد التالى: 


امينة فى فترة المساء والسهرة مخاطبة سى السيد: 


اعمل حسابك ياسى سى,ان فى عريس جاى لعائشه بكره 

سى السيد: 

مين ياترى..لو كان يعنى من حقى اسال 

امينة: 

الواد الظابط ده اللى كانت بتعاكسه من الشباك مش فاكره يا سى 

سى السيد: 

الواحد حيفتكر ايه ولا ايه يا ست امينة على العموم لو انت شايفاه كويس خلاص الشورة شورتك. 

امينة: 

خلاص نتكل على الله ونخلى الفرح فى نفس يوم فرح خديجة 

سى السيد: 

ايه ده!هى خديجة بنتى هتتجوز مبروك الف مبروك 

امينه:عقبال ولادك يا ساسو 


يوم الفرح: 


امينة تستقبل الراقصات وترحب بهن وياتى سى السيد ليمارس هوايته المحببه, ان يحاول ان يكون رجلا: 

-ايه ده ازاى مش ممكن راقصات فى بيتى. 

امينة تتجاهله تماما وتقود الراقصات الى غرف تبديل الملابس ثم تعود متجهمة الى سى السيد قائلة: 


اعمل حسابك انك بعد الفرح حتروح لمامتك لغايه ما ابعتلك العيال ياخدوك..مفهووووم 
علشان تبئى تقول بيتى دى تانى..رجاله اخر زمن.. 


وبعد الفرح تم ترحيل سى السيد الى منزل والدته ومازال ينتظر ان تبعث له امينه بالاولاد كى يعيدوه الى بيته.. 


اه لا مؤاخذه ...بيتها.

هههههههههههههههههههه
معلش بقى يا سى السيد كنت زمااااااان​


----------



## سيزار (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

ههههههههههههههههههههه:new6::new6::new6:ههههههههههههههههه

فين يا جماعه لجنه حقوق الرجاله المهضومه دى عايز اقدم شكوه فى واحده كدا  :11_1_211v:

بجد دى مش ناويه تيجبها لبر .. بتقول عصر سى السيده نعم نعم  نعميا
.
ليه كدا يا بنتى طيب المثل بيقول دارى على نفسك تنورى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الرجاله كدا هتزعل منك طبعا ردك هيكون هما فين الرجاله دووول ما انا عارفك .

يارب صبرنا عليهم ورحيحنا من عنيهم وعلى قد نيتنا يارب اشفيهم .. وعوض تعبنا دا عشان نرضيهم ز وخلى كلامهم يكون كلام عشان يشفى غليلهم 
اللهم امين​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتي يا مرمر انتي مصتقصدي الرجالة لية يا بنت :smil13::smil13:
شوفي عمايلكم الاول:beee::beee:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*



سيزار قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه:new6::new6::new6:ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> فين يا جماعه لجنه حقوق الرجاله المهضومه دى عايز اقدم شكوه فى واحده كدا  :11_1_211v:
> 
> ...



ياهـــــــــلا يا سيزار... :t32:
وهان عليك تقدم فى شكوى كده ولا مش انا ههههههههههه
ايووووووووووة جدع يا سيزار 
فين الرجالة دووووول ؟ هههههههههههههههه
وياريت بقى مترحش تجيب لى الملك العقرب هو مفيش غيركم ولا ايه ؟
انا بحب اهدى النفوس زيك تمااااااام 
أميـــــــــن يا خويا مانتم اخركم الدعوات 
هههههههههههههههه ماشى 

مفيش شكرا للمرور وكمان مفيش نورت الموضوع
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## Ramzi (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

هاي كلها اشاعات مغرضة بحق الرجال !!!!!!


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*



marounandrew قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انتي يا مرمر انتي مصتقصدي الرجالة لية يا بنت :smil13::smil13:
> شوفي عمايلكم الاول:beee::beee:



مابلاااااااااااااش انت معايا يابنى
خالينا كويس احسن هههههههههههههههه
عمايلنااااااااا 
لا بقى ورينى عمايلنا دى 
اصل انا مش بشوف انت عارف النظر بقى 
ههههههههههههههههههههه

انا مش هقول لاى ولد شكرا للمرور ونورت الموضوع 
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*



Ramzi قال:


> هاي كلها اشاعات مغرضة بحق الرجال !!!!!!



ههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا رمزى علشان خاطرك انت بس 
هنمشيها اشاعات ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## سيزار (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

شكرا على الموضوع وبصراحه جميل شايفانى وانا بكلمك دا من تحت الضرس هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*



سيزار قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع وبصراحه جميل شايفانى وانا بكلمك دا من تحت الضرس هههههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليك يا سيزار 
صدقينى شكلى هضمك لصفنا قريب :ura1::ura1:
ههههههههههههههههههههههه ​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

مرمر مش ناوية تجيبها لبر مع الرجاااااااااااااالة:t32::t32:
يا رجااااااااااااااااال العالم يلا اتحدوا 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بأ دا سى السيد يا مرمر:a82:
دا انتى بوظتى مسلسل بين القصرين خاااااااااااااالص هههههههههههههه
مااااااااااااااشى يا مرمر حتشوفى
و خربت مراكش على نفسها
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فادية (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

ههههههههههههههههه 
لكل زمان دولة ورجال قصدي سي السيييييييييييييييد 
هههههههههههههه حلوة خالص​


----------



## gift (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

iهههههههههههههههههه


----------



## fayse_f (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

انطلاقاً من المحبة وروح الفكاهة اقول
الشيطان يكفيه عشر ساعات ليخدع الرجل والمرأ ة يكفيها ساعة لتخدع عشرة رجال÷
المرأة صابون الرجل 
لو عرفت المراة قيمة التفاحه ما اعطتها لآحد
إذا فهمت الرجال فادرس النساء
الدنيا كتاب المرأة
المرأة اما ان تحكم او تخدم
لاتثق بالمرأة حتي وإن ماتت
من اراد أن يكون سيد بيته فلا يتزوج
( كل مواضيعك جميلة الرب يباركك)ld:


----------



## سيزار (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

يا رجاله مرمر بتقووووووووووووووووووول فين الرجاله هنا سمعتم وشوفتم .. صدقونى كل راجل دخل هنا ولم ينصر الرجاله يبقى مش تمام يا رجاله المنتدى اتحدوا اتحدوا ...انا تعبت لوحدى ... على الله بقى يا مرمر تقدمى تظلم شوفتى بقى انا وقعتك فى المحظووووووور هههههههههههههههه وشربتى المقلب .. ههههههههه
ربنا يستر عليكى صعبتى عليا شكلى هدافع عنك فى الاخر ههههههههه


----------



## mero_engel (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

ايه الحكايه ملكم يارجاله
مدايقين ليه
هي كلمتنا احنا البنات الغلابه وقفت في الزور
عموما لو انتوا الرجاله عايزين تتحدوا
شوفوا البنات لما تتحد هيبقي ايه الموقف وخصوصا اني عدد البنات اضعاف عدد الولاد
ها ايه رايكم
ميرسي يامرمر علي موضوعك اللذيذ
واعدك 
نتحد ولا تتقوا شرنا يا رجاله


----------



## mero_engel (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

*ايه الحكايه ملكم يارجاله*
*مدايقين ليه*
*هي كلمتنا احنا البنات الغلابه وقفت في الزور*
*عموما لو انتوا الرجاله عايزين تتحدوا*
*شوفوا البنات لما تتحد هيبقي ايه الموقف وخصوصا اني عدد البنات اضعاف عدد الولاد*
*ها ايه رايكم*
*ميرسي يامرمر علي موضوعك اللذيذ*
*واعدك اني كل البنات هتعمل بيه في المستقبل*
*نتحد ولا تتقوا شرنا يا رجاله*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> مرمر مش ناوية تجيبها لبر مع الرجاااااااااااااالة:t32::t32:
> يا رجااااااااااااااااال العالم يلا اتحدوا
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بأ دا سى السيد يا مرمر:a82:
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه ياروكى بتهددنى ولا ايه :smil8:
ايوة ده سى السيد 2007 أمال لو شفت 2010 هتعمل ايه 
هههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى هشوف الساعة كام بقى 
ههههههههههههه
ماشى ياروكى امشى بقى مفيش شكرا للمرور ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*



فادية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> لكل زمان دولة ورجال قصدي سي السيييييييييييييييد
> هههههههههههههه حلوة خالص​



هههههههههههههههههههههه
ايوة صح يا فادية جبتى من الاخر
لكل زمن سى السيد :ura1:
ميرسى للمرورك ياجميل ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*



gift قال:


> iهههههههههههههههههه



ميرسى للمرور ياجميل ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*



سيزار قال:


> يا رجاله مرمر بتقووووووووووووووووووول فين الرجاله هنا سمعتم وشوفتم .. صدقونى كل راجل دخل هنا ولم ينصر الرجاله يبقى مش تمام يا رجاله المنتدى اتحدوا اتحدوا ...انا تعبت لوحدى ... على الله بقى يا مرمر تقدمى تظلم شوفتى بقى انا وقعتك فى المحظووووووور هههههههههههههههه وشربتى المقلب .. ههههههههه
> ربنا يستر عليكى صعبتى عليا شكلى هدافع عنك فى الاخر ههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه يا سيزار عايز توقع بينى وبين الناس كده 
ماشى يا سيزار كويس انى صعبت عليك وكمان هتدافع عنى
انا خلاص ضمتك لصفى يا سيزار 
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*



mero_engel قال:


> ايه الحكايه ملكم يارجاله
> مدايقين ليه
> هي كلمتنا احنا البنات الغلابه وقفت في الزور
> عموما لو انتوا الرجاله عايزين تتحدوا
> ...



ميرو حبيبتى نورتى الموضوع يا جميل
هو ده الكلام فينك من بدرى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايوة كده خوفيهم ههههههههههههههههه
ايوة يابنتى قوليلهم لما احنا نتحد هنعمل فيهم ايه :smile02
أتقوا شرنا بقى يا رجاله 
ده كفاية عليكم مرمر وميرو بس
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

ومازاااااااااال البحث جاريا عن سى السيد....!!

وأنتظروا قريباااااااااااا 
سى السيد 2010 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## سيزار (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

قصدك بقى ومازال البحث عن سى السيده فينه يا جماعه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*



سيزار قال:


> قصدك بقى ومازال البحث عن سى السيده فينه يا جماعه



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماهى سى السيدة موجودة فى القصة اهه 
فين بقى سى السيد ؟!!!!​


----------



## سيزار (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

يا سلام مبسوطه قوى حضرتك .. ههههههههه ... موضوع عجبك قوى ....بجد عايزين لجنه حقوق الرجاله 
الحقونا ...................... يارب حوش يارب .


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*



سيزار قال:


> يا سلام مبسوطه قوى حضرتك .. ههههههههه ... موضوع عجبك قوى ....بجد عايزين لجنه حقوق الرجاله
> الحقونا ...................... يارب حوش يارب .



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اه طبعا مبسوطة جدااااا 
عندك مانع ولا ايه ههههههههههههههه
وربنا يوعدك بلجنة حروق الانسان دى 
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## mero_engel (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*



سيزار قال:


> يا سلام مبسوطه قوى حضرتك .. ههههههههه ... موضوع عجبك قوى ....بجد عايزين لجنه حقوق الرجاله
> الحقونا ...................... يارب حوش يارب .


 
*ومننبسطش ليه يا سيزار لازم ننبسط*
*هيبقي كتيمن علينا في كل حته حتي النت*
*اهو بنحاول نطلع رغبه مكبوته*
*بتستعملوها انتوا يارجاله في الحقيقه ومكفريين سيئتنا لكن احنا يعيني ستات غلابه اخرنا كلام*
*ربنا علي القوي والمفتري*
*ادعي معايا يا مرمر*
*وانت يا سيزار قول امين*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ادينى بدعى من الصبح اهو يا ميرو 
أميــــــــــــــــــــن ​


----------



## سيزار (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

اهلا ميرو حبيبه قلبى انتى دخلتى فى القصه (هههههههههههههههههههههههه) .. عارفه الحكمه الى بتقول الى يخش عش النحل يستحمل تقريصه ..
خلى بالك بقى ... وبعدين انا هدعى لربنا واشتكيله من قلبى كدا ياختى عليكم يارب امــــــــــــــــين


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

*متهيألى دى احلام اليقظة 
لما تشوفوا حلمة ودانكم يا بنات مش هتعرفوا تعملوا فينا كده كان غيركم اشطر 
وسى السيد هيفضل زى ما هو كاتم على نفسكم فى البيت وبرة البيت















يا رجالة لو غبت عن المنتدى لمدة 24 ساعة بلغوا الداخلية ان مرمر خطفتنى​*


----------



## mero_engel (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*



سيزار قال:


> اهلا ميرو حبيبه قلبى انتى دخلتى فى القصه (هههههههههههههههههههههههه) .. عارفه الحكمه الى بتقول الى يخش عش النحل يستحمل تقريصه ..
> خلى بالك بقى ... وبعدين انا هدعى لربنا واشتكيله من قلبى كدا ياختى عليكم يارب امــــــــــــــــين



*لا متقلقش عليا يا سيزار انا جدعه واعجبك*
*عش النحل ايه اللي بتقول عليه اخاف منه*
*انا عايزاكوا انتوا اللي تخافوا علي نفسكم مننا*
*وبدل ما تبقي ست السيد علي النت *
*تبقي كمان في الحقيقه*
*وبعدين اخرتها تتدعي علينا يا سيزار وتشتكيله مننا*
*عموما ربنا مش بيستجيب لكل واحد بيطلب طلب*​


----------



## mero_engel (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *متهيألى دى احلام اليقظة ​*
> *لما تشوفوا حلمة ودانكم يا بنات مش هتعرفوا تعملوا فينا كده كان غيركم اشطر *
> *وسى السيد هيفضل زى ما هو كاتم على نفسكم فى البيت وبرة البيت*​


 
_*الزمن اختلف يا يوحنا والست دلوقتي تقدر تعمل اي حاجه متستغربش الزمن لجاي ايه اللي هيحصل فيه هيبقي زمانا وبتاعنا احنا*_
_*هيبقي زمنا احنا بس الستات كفايه عليكم اوي كده انتوا الرجاله اللي وصلتوله*_
_*فسحوا المكان شويه للستات وهنفضل احنا بس في الملعي وانتوا بقي استخبوا في البيت*_​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

*احنا هنستخبى فى البيت علشان تعرفوا قيمتنا بس ما ترجعوش تعيطوا 
وابقوا خلوا بالكم من المقالب اللى هتتعمل فيكوا وانتوا داخلين البيت 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *متهيألى دى احلام اليقظة
> لما تشوفوا حلمة ودانكم يا بنات مش هتعرفوا تعملوا فينا كده كان غيركم اشطر
> وسى السيد هيفضل زى ما هو كاتم على نفسكم فى البيت وبرة البيت
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا ياعم انا مش بخطف حد 
يسلااااااااااام هو ده سى السيد اللى كاتم على نفوسنا 
طيب يسمع منك ربنا ياشيخ 
هههههههههههههههههه
لا كده شكلها هيبقى فى خطف بجد ولا ايه ههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

*النية واضحة يا ست امينة قصدى يا ست مرمر​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *النية واضحة يا ست امينة قصدى يا ست مرمر​*



ههههههههههههههههههه
ايوة النية واضحة اوى اهو يا يوحنا 
خالى بالك على نفسك بقى....​


----------



## سيزار (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

الى الاستاذ يوحنا
الى الاستاذ روكى
الى الحزب النسائى ايضا برجاء القاء الضوء على 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=514171#post514171


----------



## سيزار (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*



mero_engel قال:


> *لا متقلقش عليا يا سيزار انا جدعه واعجبك*
> *عش النحل ايه اللي بتقول عليه اخاف منه*
> *انا عايزاكوا انتوا اللي تخافوا علي نفسكم مننا*
> *وبدل ما تبقي ست السيد علي النت *
> ...



***********************************:t30:
:t30: صدقينى انتى اغلب من الغلب .. ربنا يهديى وياريت الكام يوم دوووووووووووووووووول تبعدى عن اكل عسل النحل ضرورى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

*​*جامدة يا سيزار منك اللينك بتاع الحزب انا شوفتها متأخر كنت دخلت الموضوع الأول بس عاوزين دعوة عامة لكل الرجالة اللى فى المنتدى وبرضه البنات اللى حاسين بقيمتنا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سيزار (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

طووووووووووووول ما احنا عايشين صوتنا عاااااااااااااالى ورأسنا عااااااااااااااااليا ودايما حفظين شعار الحزب والى عايز يعرف الشعار يدخل الرابط اعلاه 
مشكور يوحنا 
نوووووووووووورت


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

*يا باشا الرجالة منورين فى اى حتى بيكون فيها زعيمهم 
عشت لنا ايها الزعيم سيزار​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

لوووووووووووووووووولولى 
فرحتونى أخيرا شفت منكم خطوة جريئة 
كملها يارب على خيييييييير
ههههههههههههههههه
وأنا وكل البنات مستعدين لكم ​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

*ربنا يفرحك دايما يا مرمر 


ما تستعجليش على رزقك لسه التقيل جاى انتوا هتروحوا مننا فين​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *ربنا يفرحك دايما يا مرمر
> 
> 
> ما تستعجليش على رزقك لسه التقيل جاى انتوا هتروحوا مننا فين​*



ماشى يا يوحنا 
انا مستنية التقيل اهوووووووووووو 
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## mero_engel (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

*يابنتي هما بس كلام*
*لكن يجوا عند الفعل ويخلعو*
*اخرهم بس يهددوا بالكلام*
*لكن دول بيترعبوا منننا احنا الستات*
*لكن بيتظاهروا بانهم مش خايفين*
*سيبك منهم يامرمر هو الكلام بفلوس*
*احنا الاهم عندنا الفعل*
*ولما تبقوا تعملوا حاجه ابقوا تعالوا كلمونا:beee:*​


----------



## christin (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

_*ايوه كده يامرمر وريهم الستات بتعمل ايه في سي السيد:fun_lol:
موضوع جامد اوي منتظرين المزيد*_:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## husam (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

المشكلة الحكي الي بتحكي فيه مرمر موجوووود فقط في خيال البنات اما في الواقع اوهام ما الها وجوووود للاسف وقلبي معكم يا بنات وصلو :94: تتحقق اوهامكم اقصد احلامكو


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

*يا حسام يا حبيبى سيبهم يطلعوا اللى فى نفسهم بدل ما يموتوا من الغيظ
وبعدين الأخت الملاك الصغنن ميرو بتقول لما تعملوا حاجة ابقوا اعملوا 
طيب ادينا عملنا الحزب دى حاجة مبدئية
ورونا انتوا هتعملوا ايه وانشاء الله تصريح الخروج بتاع بيتر هيبقى لسيادتكم
 و خلى مرمر تنفعك يا نوغة​*


----------



## سيزار (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *يا باشا الرجالة منورين فى اى حتى بيكون فيها زعيمهم
> عشت لنا ايها الزعيم سيزار​*



**********************
حبيب قلبى يوحنا .... بجد حط ايدك فى ايدى الخير يجيلك ويجيلى 
اللهم انصرنا على معشر البنات امين يارب ..
وزعيمه الحسب يا يوحنا انشاء الله هتردى ب الهذيمه الساحقه 
وشعار الحسب 
استطيع كل شىء فى المسيح الذى يقوينى 
وهما لسه صغيرين يعنى ومش عاملين امانه حسب او شعار ... شفت الفرق فى الزعامه ههههههههههههههههههههههه .. بكره يتعلموا الشغل على اصوله منا طبعا وهى دى الرجاله 
رجاله وطول عمرك يا بلدنا يا رجاله 
اسد فى الجو----- حيتان  فى البحر .......... دياب على الارض​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

*يا باشا احنا زعيمنا اسد بجد مش قطة 
سيزار مش مرمر 
ده حتى اسمها مدلع قوى تنفع زعيمة فى جيرل سكول كى جى 1
و انشاء الله قبل ما يتعلموا هيكونوا سلموا 
وبعد اذنك انا حطيت الرابط بتاع الحزب فى توقيعى
 لزوم الدعاية يا ريس​*


----------



## سيزار (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

الله ينور عليك يا يوحنا يا رافع رأس الحزب .. انت كدا قائد المهام السريعه وان شاء الله هيتوبوا على ايدينا 
ولسه التحدى جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى 
شكرا يا يوحنا بجد ..


----------



## mero_engel (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *يا حسام يا حبيبى سيبهم يطلعوا اللى فى نفسهم بدل ما يموتوا من الغيظ​*
> *وبعدين الأخت الملاك الصغنن ميرو بتقول لما تعملوا حاجة ابقوا اعملوا *
> *طيب ادينا عملنا الحزب دى حاجة مبدئية*
> *ورونا انتوا هتعملوا ايه وانشاء الله تصريح الخروج بتاع بيتر هيبقى لسيادتكم*
> ...


 
*ايه يعني عملتوا حزب*
*مش مهم العمل المهم الفعل يا استاذ يوحنا*
*وبلاش تتكلم علي الصغننين لاني القرصه من الصغنانين بتبقي صعبه اووي*
*خلي بالك واستخبي في اي حتي*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*



christin قال:


> _*ايوه كده يامرمر وريهم الستات بتعمل ايه في سي السيد:fun_lol:
> موضوع جامد اوي منتظرين المزيد*_:new6::new6::new6:



ميرسى ليك ياجميل 
بس انتى خاليكى معايا ولسه يا ما هتشوفـــــــــى
ههههههههههههههههه
شكرا للمرور​


----------



## husam (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

اذا رح اضللها معك ما اعتقد انها رح تجرب القفص الذهبي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*



husam قال:


> المشكلة الحكي الي بتحكي فيه مرمر موجوووود فقط في خيال البنات اما في الواقع اوهام ما الها وجوووود للاسف وقلبي معكم يا بنات وصلو :94: تتحقق اوهامكم اقصد احلامكو



مين قال ان الكلام ده فى خيال البنات ومش حقيقة ؟!!!
أنت مش عايش فى الدنيا ولا ايه يا حسام :act23:
بس يلا ماشى انا عارفة تأثير الكلام ده عليك وان معندكوش حاجة تقولوها 
معلش يارب سامحه :nunu0000: ههههههههههههههه
شكرا للمرور يا جميل 
وانشاء الله ربنا هيوعدك وتشوف ان الكلام ده من احلام 
وموجود منه كتير دلوقتى فى عصرنا ده :ura1:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *يا حسام يا حبيبى سيبهم يطلعوا اللى فى نفسهم بدل ما يموتوا من الغيظ
> وبعدين الأخت الملاك الصغنن ميرو بتقول لما تعملوا حاجة ابقوا اعملوا
> طيب ادينا عملنا الحزب دى حاجة مبدئية
> ورونا انتوا هتعملوا ايه وانشاء الله تصريح الخروج بتاع بيتر هيبقى لسيادتكم
> و خلى مرمر تنفعك يا نوغة​*



ههههههههههههههههههه
لا تصدق يا يوحنا فرحتنى بالحزب ده :ura1::ura1:
طيب ماشى ورونا بقى هيعمل ايه الحزب ده
وبعدين طبعا مرمر هتنفعها عندك شك فى كده ولا ايه :act23:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*



سيزار قال:


> **********************
> حبيب قلبى يوحنا .... بجد حط ايدك فى ايدى الخير يجيلك ويجيلى
> اللهم انصرنا على معشر البنات امين يارب ..
> وزعيمه الحسب يا يوحنا انشاء الله هتردى ب الهذيمه الساحقه
> ...



مين مين اللى هترضى بالهزيمة الساحقة دى !!
انا عارفة انك طيب ياسيزار ومتقصدنيش انا :act23::act23:
بقى هى دى الرجالة.....
ياسيدى احنا عايزنكم تكونوا اسود فى بيوتكم :nunu0000:
حيتان مع زوجاتكم  ههههههههههههههههههههههه
أبقوا قابلونى بقى :ura1: ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *يا باشا احنا زعيمنا اسد بجد مش قطة
> سيزار مش مرمر
> ده حتى اسمها مدلع قوى تنفع زعيمة فى جيرل سكول كى جى 1
> و انشاء الله قبل ما يتعلموا هيكونوا سلموا
> ...



وبعدين بقى.....
بقى مرمر قطة يا يوحنا ماااااااااشى 
انا كده زعلت منك وانا كنت قايلة لسيزار ان زعلى وحــــــــــــــــــش
ههههههههههههههه
وبعدين عملتوا حزب اوك تقدر تقولى نزلتوا مواضيع ايه ؟!!!!
مانا عملت حزب بردوا ونزلت اول موضوع لتدمير الرجل :ura1:
ده علشان زعلت من سيزار ودلوقتى زعلت من يوحنا 
سامحنى بقى يارب ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## husam (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

*لا انا عايش في الدنيا عشان هيك انا بحكي والله عيشنا وانشوف كلام الي بتكي عنو و بتتمني يتحقق هههههههه*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*



husam قال:


> *لا انا عايش في الدنيا عشان هيك انا بحكي والله عيشنا وانشوف كلام الي بتكي عنو و بتتمني يتحقق هههههههه*



هتشوفه هتشوفه:yahoo: يا حسام ده لو كنت انت لسه مشفتهوش بجد
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## husam (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

*يا ستي الايام بيناتنا وينشوووووف حكي ميين الصح واكييييييد انا هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

أيووووووة الايام بيينا وهنشوف كلام مين الصح واكيد انا 
عندك حق هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

*روحى ياماما شوفى مواضيع الحزب الجديد
عاوزة تشوفى كلام مين الصح 
روحى يارب تتجوزى قريب وانتى تعرفى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *روحى ياماما شوفى مواضيع الحزب الجديد
> عاوزة تشوفى كلام مين الصح
> روحى يارب تتجوزى قريب وانتى تعرفى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*



ايه يا عم يوحنا 
ايه مواضيع حزبك دى 
أنت نسيت مواضيعى ولا ايه :59:
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
بتدعى عليا كده بقى دى أخرتها...
ولا أنا هعرف ولا حاجة بس امه هو اللى هتكون داعية عليه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
وانت طبعا أول المعزومين ​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

:t12:  :t12:  :t12:

:01A0FF~139:  :01A0FF~139:  :01A0FF~139:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

تتكلم تتكلم يا يوحنا 
وفى الاخر ماخدش منك غير كده 
ماشى هقولك ايه بقى ​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

*قوليلى انك رجعتى لعقلك وسلمتى ان الراجل هو الأصل​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

أنا أقول كده...
أنت بتحلم ولا ايه يا بابا 
لا فـــــــــــــــــــوق ههههههههههههههههههههه
هو أنا اتجننت ولا ايه 
ولا انتم خايفين منى هههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

ومازال البحث جارى عن سى السيد...
ماشى يا يوحنا وانت وسيزار
وأبقوا دوروا معايا 
ولما تلاقوه سلمولى عليه هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

*انا لاقيته يا مرمر هتلاقيه فى الرابط ده​*


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34077


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
يســــــــــلام 
أنا قصدى البحث جارى عن سى السيد بتاع زماااااااااان 
عارفه انت أكيد طبعا 
مش سى السيد بتاع القصة دى 
ده مليان منه اليومين دول انت متعرفش ولا ايه 
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

*ما بلاش ليطلع لك بجد سى السيد بتاع زمان يا ست امينة 
سورى قصدى يا ست مرمر
ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ضحكتنى يا يوحنا
انا بقول انه ممكن يطلع طبعاااااااااا
بس فى الاحلام بس يا جميل
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

*طيب ما تناميش لا يطلع لك فى الحلم 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

هههههههههههههه
ليه كده بس ده انت المفروض تقولى العكس 
علشان اشوف سى السيد ده ​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

*ما يهونش عليا اشوفك فى الموقف ده 
وانتى واقفة قدامه 
ركبك بتخبط فى بعض 
و عمالة تتنفضى من الخوف
 ومش عارفة تنطقى


انتى اختى الصغيرة وباخاف عليكى 
هههههههههههههههههههه​*
:beee: :beee:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

هههههههههههههههههههه
هو انا هشوف سى السيد ولا سى بعبع ههههههههههههه
ياعم ييجى واشوفه بس 
بس يا خسارة بقى فى الاحلام 
علينا وعليك بخـــــــير ​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

*يا بنتى اهمدى بقى هو ما فيش غيرك 
يالا يا ماما هنرش ميه​*:spor22: :spor22:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

ايه ده...
اكيد يا يوحنا الكلام ده مش ليا أنا أكيد 
وبعدين ايه اهمدى دى 
مانت اللى بتدخل ورايا وترد على طول
ااااااااايه ده ياربى​


----------



## losivertheprince (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

*سلام المسيح 
مرمر 
نامي وابقي اتغطي كويس وبلاش الي بتقوليه 
علي فكرة انا كنت اعرف واحده كده برضه لغاية لما اتجوزت 

اه 
هي قضت شهر العسل في مستشفي الجلاء 

اه كمان الزيارات كانت ممنوعه بأمر سي السيد بتاعها 

اشوف فيكي ست ايام والسابع اجازة *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

ايه ده لوسيفر عندنا يا مرحبا يا مرحبا 
ايه يابنى فينك مش باين..

ايه كمان داخل عليا بتهديد كده 
يا عزيزى نحن نختلف عن الاخرون ههههههههههههههههه
وكمان صوابعك مش زى بعضها 
ده لو فى حد كده زى مابتقول 
كفاية عليك كده...
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## losivertheprince (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

*سلام المسيح 
مش فاهم الجملة بتاعت نحن نختلف عن الاخرين دي يعني 
سعادتك بتلات رجول ولا بعشرين صباع يا ست ميدوسا 
ياماما ده في جيناتكم الطاعه لصوت سي السيد حتى لو كان سنة 2100 مش 1900 يعني هي شخطة واحده .... شخطة واحده من سي السيد بتاعك وهتلاقي نفسك بتطلعي اصوات غريبه كده 
عارفة البنات بتدور علي الي يحكمها لانها لو لم تجده هتفضل تقول ان الرجاله اتعدموا وان الرجوله غابت فلازم تلاقي الي يفكرها بأيام زمان والي كان يا ماما امينه 
هعهعهععهع ارجعي العشة بتعاتك احسن لك 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
انتوا هتشوفوا ايام فحلقي الايام الجاية اتقلي بس اتقلي *​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> مش فاهم الجملة بتاعت نحن نختلف عن الاخرين دي يعني
> سعادتك بتلات رجول ولا بعشرين صباع يا ست ميدوسا
> ياماما ده في جيناتكم الطاعه لصوت سي السيد حتى لو كان سنة 2100 مش 1900 يعني هي شخطة واحده .... شخطة واحده من سي السيد بتاعك وهتلاقي نفسك بتطلعي اصوات غريبه كده
> ...



*
هو ده البرنس 
بس يا لوسيفر هتتقل اكتر من كده ايه 
انت ما شوفتش صورتها فى الشعار بتاعهم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

ايه ياعم لوسيفر...
وانا اللى برحب بيك لالالالا خلاص الترحيب اتلغى
هههههههههههههههههههه

ايوة انا معاك ان البنت تحب الواحد اللى يشخط فيها اللى بتتكلم عنه انت ده
بس هو فين دلوقتى بقى يا لوسيفر
الحاجات دى كانت زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 
انت متعرفش ولا ايه ؟​


----------



## losivertheprince (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

*سلام المسيح 
لا مختفتش لان ده برضه في جينات الرجاله مهما كستها اقنعة التحضر والديمقراطيه من اقنعه ليواكب الرجل الحركة الجديدة لازدياد حكم المرأه ...
صرخوا بأعلي صوتكم 
طالبوا بحقوق 
ولاتنسوا 
بل لاتتناسوا 
ان من يعطيكم حقوقكم هم رجال ايضآ
اي ان من تطلبوا منهم ان يفكوا القيود علي المرأه هم رجال فبدلآ من الشكر ياماما حوا 
لا نكران جميل عيييييييييييييييييييييييييب عليكي يا ست امينه عيييييييييييييييييييييييييييب 
احنا وانتوا والمنتدي كبير 
والايام جاية كتير 
*​


----------



## مرمر مرمورة (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

ههههههههههه
ايو كدة يا مرمر هم بيجوش غير كدة 
يلا بقى يورونا شطرتهم ادى سيزار استسلم هو عقبال الباقى


----------



## mero_engel (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

*اهلا بيك يا برنس داخل علينا حامي*
*اوكي انا معاك اننا مش هننسي انه الراجل هو اللي بيدي حقوق المره*
*كمان متتقدروش تنكروا اني الراجل ميقدرش يعيش من غير المره لانها النصف الحلو في حياته *
*المراه يعني استقرار*
*المراه يعني امان*
*المراه يعني مدرسه*
*المراه يعني بيت واولاد*
*وزي ما انت قولت الايام بينا*​


----------



## assyrian girl (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

hahhahahaah so funny


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*



مرمر مرمورة قال:


> ههههههههههه
> ايو كدة يا مرمر هم بيجوش غير كدة
> يلا بقى يورونا شطرتهم ادى سيزار استسلم هو عقبال الباقى



ههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا مرمورة 
وشكرا لمرورك يا جميل ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*



assyrian girl قال:


> hahhahahaah so funny



ميرسى لمرورك يا assyrian girl
ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## *malk (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

جدعة يا مرمر


برافو

ادينى كمان و النبى زى كدة مواضيع عشان يصحوا بقى

ههههههههههههههه


على فكرة كدة بقى اسمة الواد سيد مبقاش فيها سى السيد خلاص


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*



keky قال:


> جدعة يا مرمر
> 
> 
> برافو
> ...



ميرسى ليكى يا كيكى 
متخفيش هصحيهم هصحيهم ههههههههههههه
حرام يا كيكى بردوا نخليهم سى السيد وخلاص
علشان ميقلوش علينا مفترين ولا حاجة 
ويعرفوا اننا مش هنحرمهم من اى حاجة 
بس يارب يطمر فيهم هههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك يا جميل ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## mena2222 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

*انا احتج 

الحديث دة مزور 

لا يمكن ابدا سى السيد هيفضل 

انا خارج دلوقتى انظم ثورة الرجالة 

استعدوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*



mena2222 قال:


> *انا احتج
> 
> الحديث دة مزور
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه يا مينـــــــا داخل جامد علينا كده ليه
تحتج على ايه بس...
كتير عملوها الثورة الرجالى دى 
والنتيجة......
هههههههههههههه ماعلينا
شكرا لمرورك يا مينا ونورت الموضوع
ومستنية الثورة بتاعتك اهوووو :smil12:​


----------



## max mike (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

لالالالالالالالا سى السيد هو هو متغيرش بس هو لسه هيوجع دماغه ويدقق على كل حاجة ياعم نفض:smil13:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سى السيد 2007 ولســـه !! تكسبوا لتانى مرة يا بنات*

*هههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة منك يا مايكل 
يعنى هو بقى بيكبر دماغه 
لا بصراحة متغيرش خااااااالص
هههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك ونورت الموضوع*​


----------

